# How to change MAC ID of Microsoft Loopback Adapter in Win 2003 server



## The Joy (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello Experts,

Can anybody tell me How to change MAC ID of Microsoft Loopback Adapter in Win 2003 server.
Thanks to listen me!!!!


Thanks in Advance!
The Joy.


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

you tried this : - View the Properties of your Loopback Adapter. With the General tab of the Properties dialog selected, click the Configure button. Select the Advanced tab. Select Network Address under the Property drop-list, and enter a new MAC address in the Value field. Use the format, '02-02-02-02-02-02'. Click OK until all dialogs are closed.


----------

